

Technology and the New Age Movement - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/culture/the-high-tech-resurgence-of-new-age-beliefs/

======
exratione
A prediction that is widespread in fiction and futurology but rarely made
explicitly is that we work to make reality of our myths. Myth is a
representation of the world we want to live in, on balance: it is the digest
of all stories that are well-received by audiences across the generations. As
we get better at altering the physical world and ourselves we will make it all
look more like our myths. What we want to build and what we are comfortable
with is at least as important as what it is cost-effective to build when it
comes to the course of the future.

So far we look very set to produce a world that replicates the myths of a
golden past of longevity and plenty, with an invisible mystic realm alongside,
populated by stand-ins for gods and household spirits.

~~~
leoc
"Be careful what you wish for: you might just get it."

